# Too much light? (and other questions)



## Calla (Jun 7, 2010)

The blub in my 5 gal. went out (it was 15 watts), so I bought a new one. I got a 40 watt blub. Is that too much lighting? I'm afraid it will cause a lot of algae growth. Right now I don't have any plants in the tank (except a small floating plant), and I wasn't really planning on putting live plants in the tank for some time.

My second question; I have a java fern in one of my 10 gal. and it's growing "babies" (whatever you call little plants). It had about 8. I took the larger ones off the leaf and planted them in a cup, and I set the cup in a window. They seem to be growing and doing good, but how long will it take for the to reach a decent size (2-3in)? They're about 1/2in tall right now.

My third question - My 10 gal. has 4 plants: Java fern, Wisteria, Argentine sword, Amazon sword. All of them are healthy, green, and growing. That is, all except my Amazon sword. It's getting brown and dieing on me. The lighting I have isn't the best. It's the lights that come with the 10 gallon Wal-Mart kits. I thought about upgrading to a better lighting, but I'm afraid it might not be as benefical to the other plants as it would the amazon sword. Any suggestions?


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

Calla said:


> ...I got a 40 watt blub. Is that too much lighting?


Yes, and if you're planning no plants for a while, that even worse.



> ...I have a java fern ... how long will it take for the to reach a decent size (2-3in)?


Not too long if you provide all the right conditions.



> ... my Amazon sword. It's getting brown and dieing on me. The lighting I have isn't the best. It's the lights that come with the 10 gallon Wal-Mart kits. I thought about upgrading to a better lighting, but I'm afraid it might not be as benefical to the other plants as it would the amazon sword. Any suggestions?


Yeah amazon swords draw most of their nutrients from the roots, and can do well in lower light conditions. Try adding a root tablet.


----------



## Calla (Jun 7, 2010)

Would 25 watts still be too much? What exactly will happen from the wattage being too high? Will it affected the fish? Sorry for all the questions. I'm fairly new to plants.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Calla
Are you using incandescent bulbs?
If so, you will get a lot of algae. Incandescent bulbs do not give you the correct spectrum and create a lot of heat.
If they are incandescent, you can purchase CFL fluorescent bulbs that will screw into the incandescent sockets. Just get the ones that are about 6700k. They are kind of hard to find.
Charles


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try home depot, get a 6500K swirly bulb. CFL. Maybe get around a 10 watt. I use the clamp-on shop lights. That will be helpful for all your plants. Too much light can cause algae growth.


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

Calla said:


> Would 25 watts still be too much? What exactly will happen from the wattage being too high? Will it affected the fish? Sorry for all the questions. I'm fairly new to plants.


Like Charles said, if it's incandescent, it's no good and will probably raise the temperature of the water. I didn't think to ask. And go with something lower like 10watts (of fluorescent) because you're just going to create a ton of algae.


----------



## Calla (Jun 7, 2010)

Is 10 watts enough? I couldn't find anything higher than would fit in my hood. The only plant I have in the tank is some Naja Guadalupensis.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Calla said:


> Is 10 watts enough? I couldn't find anything higher than would fit in my hood. The only plant I have in the tank is some Naja Guadalupensis.


10 watts should be more than enough.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

flashbang009 said:


> Try home depot, get a 6500K swirly bulb. CFL. Maybe get around a 10 watt. I use the clamp-on shop lights. That will be helpful for all your plants. Too much light can cause algae growth.


Do you have a link to a 6500k bulb that is sold at home depot? I cant find them anywhere! I ended up getting some 5000k 27 watt swirly bulbs. I think there was one 6500k bulb but it was not the swirly kind and it was an insane amount of wattage/volts. I also use the clamp on light. So glad I found it!


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> Do you have a link to a 6500k bulb that is sold at home depot? I cant find them anywhere! I ended up getting some 5000k 27 watt swirly bulbs. I think there was one 6500k bulb but it was not the swirly kind and it was an insane amount of wattage/volts. I also use the clamp on light. So glad I found it!


I know that walmart has some 6500k swirly bulb. I think they were like $5-7 for 2


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

They're sold under the name "Daylight". If you look on the back in a corner it usually lists 6500K, but it's really small. Anything that says daylight will work.


----------



## jeremyblevins (Oct 9, 2010)

In my home depot all I could find was 5000k but walmart has a great selection ofmge bulbs


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Dang I should have checked walmart! Thanks.


----------

